# Water filter for a Fracino Classic 1 Group



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Just bought a classic 1 group and was wondering what kind of in-line water filter I'll need?

Guess eBay would be the best place to get one for a reasonable price but just wondering what specific type I should be looking for.

Thanks


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

If you're in a soft water area (look inside your kettle) you don't need one.....maybe just a carbon block cartridge to take out chlorine......

If in a hard water area, look for an ion-resin, swappable cartridge system by the likes of Omnipure, Allpure, Brita, 3M.

Keep well clear of polyphosphate cartridges !

If you're using the Classic in a commercial environment, talk to your coffee supplier or a local vending machine / ingredients supplier - they should be able to advise....


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. It's just for home use.

I'm in a fairly hard water area so will definitely be needing one.

Will have a look on eBay...


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

~The cheapest filter I could find was the Aqua Optima and what I currently use. I think I got 2 years supply of filters and the jug for 20 quid or something on Amazon.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You need a Brita Aquaquell. Coffeechap (Dave) on here might be able to hook you up with one at a reasonable price. PM him


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------

